# Temperatur zu hoch Antec H2O



## svenyle (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Mitglieder,
System:
Intel Core i7 860 2,80 GHz auf 3,4 GHz getaktet
8gig RAM
Graka HD 7770 OC von powercolour
Mainboard asus p7p55d 

Folgendes Problem:
Habe zuvor ein Intel Foxconn Mainboard gehabt , mit der Wakü Antec H2O 620 lief getaktet bei 3,25Ghz bei Extremlast (100%) mit Prime95 bis Temperaturen von 45 Grad gut!
Nun gut, Foxconn Mainboard gewechselt Aus P7P55D verbaut Wärmeleitpaste drauf, angeschlossen, Probelauf nicht getaktet (2,8 GHz) mit Prime 95 auf Vollast ....jetzt wird der CPU 50-55 Grad heiß.....getaktet (nun 3.4Ghz) bis 70Grad....hoppla ..mainboardeinstellung überprüft( vermute Pumpe läuft zu langsam, habe das an dem CPU-Fan Anschluss angeschlossen) Einstellung bei CPU -Fan Controll auf Turbo eingestellt....das gleiche Ergebnisse wie zuvor... Habe auch sämtliche andere Fan Anschlüsse probiert aber wird nicht besser....zumal auch der Lüfter von Antec nicht höher dreht (sollte auf max 2000 Umdrehungen laufen) die Temperatur regelt soweit ich gelesen hab den Lüfter, je höher die Temp der Flüssigkeit umso schneller dreht der Lüfter...tut er aber nicht....was kann es sein???

Vielen dank

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 13.12.2013 um 01:24 ----------

Dieser Beitrag kann geschlossen werden, da ich zufällig auf antec support hier im forum gestoßen bin und dies dort auch nochmal erstellt habe...
😇


----------



## Gunzi (14. Dezember 2013)

Wärmeleitpaste neu aufgetragen und mal auf die Spannung im BIOS geschaut?


----------



## svenyle (15. Dezember 2013)

jep neu aufgetragen spannungen ok


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

hast du ein PWR Fan anschluss? wenn ja , häng sie da ran  Der bietet konstante 12V  so lass ich meine laufen


----------



## shadie (16. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ich weiß haben die ANtec H2O DInger eine Software.
Hast du die eventuell mal installiert?

Diese Software regelt die Pumpe und die Lüfter.

System eventuell neu aufgesetzt und vergessen diese wieder zu installieren?


----------

